# Cabin Fever



## mocrownsteam (Jan 7, 2008)

Anyone going to Cabin Fever in a few weeks? Larry Mosher and I will be representing the Boston area arriving Friday morning.

Mike McCormack
Hudson, Massachusetts


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike, I envy you. I had hoped to go, but the travel plans to drive from VT to DH have fallen apart. Guess I will be watching the videocam. 

Larry


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

I would love to get there one year - maybe! 
But I would want to take some stuff with me to run. 
According to MAPQUEST, it is 4520km (2808 miles) and will take 46 hours 4 mins of driving. 
BUT I will get to see some of Washington, Idaho, Montana, South Dakota, Minnesota, Wisconsin, Illinois, Indiana, Ohio and finally Pennsylvania. 
Since I find that 10 hours is the maximum that I can put up with at a time in the car, that's five days of travel - each way. 
The worst part is that both this and Diamondhead are during winter, so it's not like I can extend the trip and do 'summer' things as well. 
Incidentally, Diamondhead is 4478kms and 43 hours and 28 mins drive from here, so not any better! 
Yes, I can ship stuff and fly, probably cheaper than driving, food and hotels! 
We will see! 
Happy New Year everyone, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike,oops! I have DH on the brain (?) right now. Still trying to make a hookup to drive to DH. Might have to settle for CF, which is great in its own right. 

Larry


----------



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

I'll be there all three days and I look forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey Mike, 

I'll be doing the grand tour this year. Starting out at Cabin Fever and then driving down to Diamondhead. 

Scott


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Still trying to make a hookup to drive to DH. Might have to settle for CF, which is great in its own right. 

Larry, I'm driving to DH and back. Have room for a passenger. Will be leaving Northern Va on Tuesday, 10 Jan with an arrival of 11 Jan in DH. Then leaving on Sunday, back in DC area on Monday. I usually stop over around Spartenburg, SC on the way down and back. If you drive to CF, its only two hours to my place in VA and you could leave your car there. 

Scott


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott,

DH doesn't start until January 15. Are you really arriving on January 11?


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks Tom, Not sure what calendar I was looking at. You are correct, leaving here (Virginia) on Tuesday the 17th after Cabin Fever. -- Scott


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott, sounds great! I'm sending yo a PM. 

Larry


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm going this year! See you there!


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Looking forward to it-loved it last year. Easy drive from Maryland to York PA for me. A warmup for ECLSTS...

Jerry


----------



## mrmoore (Jan 11, 2008)

Well I will be attending along with the Aikenback track and most of the usual suspects.
I should be arriving between 9:30 AM and 10:00 AM on Thursday Jan. 12 for setup. We will begin running once setup is complete. 
The organizer has arranged for a meeting room at the Holiday Inn for Thursday evening. He will setup a large screen for us to view train movies. I will have a number of steamup DVDs. You are welcome to bring some of your own. We will most likely be ordering pizza and soft drinks. Alcoholic beverages will have to be procured at the hotel bar. Feel free to voice your pizza preference. 
On Friday evening I have made a reservation again at the Friday’s near the Best Western. I will need a final count by lunchtime on Friday.


----------



## swanpondwv (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm a bit confused. The Cabin Fever website says the show is Sat and Sun. Friday is the auction. 

From the discussion here, I assume that Thu is setup day and the show is really open Fri, Sat and Sun. And that steam up will begin after the track is set up on Thu. Is that correct? 

Thanks, 
Bill


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

My dad and myself are going to be staying in Cresson PA over the weekend from Friday to Monday where we like to visit horseshoe curve for some train watching. On Saturday, we will be heading down to York to check out Cabin Fever for our first time.

I will also be taking my Accucraft Mogul and our train to run.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Bill 

The short answer is yes. The Ga 1 tracks will probably be ready for running by 2PM Thursday and come down mid afternoon Sunday.


----------



## swanpondwv (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks Jim. I appreciate the reply.

Bill


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Packin' up! Let's go!


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Here is a short video of highlights from this years Cabin Fever Model Expo. Enjoy! Now on to Diamondhead! 



Scott


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Very nice video, professional editing.

I enjoyed the chance to do a little steaming Saturday, thanks for the opportunity

Jerry


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott, 

Impressive, thanks for posting the video. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellent footage & editing, thanx!
On a side note, it sounded as if there was an auctioneer in the background sound in many of the shots. Are auctions a regular part of Cabin Fever, or was I hearing something else? 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

There was a Friday auction, and on Saturday a semi silent auction, where you bid on a sheet of paper, then live bid at the end...

http://www.cabinfeverexpo.com/

Jerry


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Scott, 
Many thanks for taking the time, and sharing the video with us. 
Sure looks like everyone had a good time. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------

